# Nothing cleans me out for colonoscopy



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

I am now almost three years late for a colonoscopy. I am scheduled for another one in two days. Nothing works. Go Litely doesn't work. Nothing and I mean nothing. I told the guy that nothing works and he wants me to drink another gallon of go litely. I am ready to rip my face off.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well try doing the Golitely over a longer period of time.. as that is a WHOLE bunch to have to drink in a short time. All you can do is try...You informed him... so... just do your best and try not to worry about it.I will be thinking of you.... And DO let us know how you make out with it all. I will hold ALL good thoughts that they can get it done for you this time.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

there's a miralax/dulcolax prep (or you could use go litely/dulcolax) that a lot of people use. i'm going to suggest that prep the next time i have to have a colonoscopy because i'm to the point now where just an osmotic alone like mag citrate or go litely won't work for me. i need to take a stimulant along with it.

i've also read that starting the liquid food diet two days in advance instead of just one day before can help.

good luck...


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

Dreyfuss said:


> I am now almost three years late for a colonoscopy. I am scheduled for another one in two days. Nothing works. Go Litely doesn't work. Nothing and I mean nothing. I told the guy that nothing works and he wants me to drink another gallon of go litely. I am ready to rip my face off.


I have had the same issues with a Golytely prep. It just doesn't work. For my last colonoscopy, my gastroenterologist had me do a 2-1/2 day prep. It involves taking 4 duloclax on the evening of Day 1. On Day 2, it is clear liquids and a 4 more dulcolax in the evening. On Day 3, it is clear liquids and a dose of phospho soda in the afternoon, followed by another one about 9 PM. I was mostly clear for the colonoscopy the next morning, but they still had to give me two enemas right before the procedure to get my system clean enough. Ugh. What an ordeal.


----------



## alxp (Dec 29, 2011)

Sean said:


> I have had the same issues with a Golytely prep. It just doesn't work. For my last colonoscopy, my gastroenterologist had me do a 2-1/2 day prep. It involves taking 4 duloclax on the evening of Day 1. On Day 2, it is clear liquids and a 4 more dulcolax in the evening. On Day 3, it is clear liquids and a dose of phospho soda in the afternoon, followed by another one about 9 PM. I was mostly clear for the colonoscopy the next morning, but they still had to give me two enemas right before the procedure to get my system clean enough. Ugh. What an ordeal.


----------



## alxp (Dec 29, 2011)

I just signed up for this forum a few minutes ago. I have been reading posts since June and have often wanted to respond to posts. I suffer from chronic idiopathic constipation daily. I just finished drinking 2 liters of Golytely prepping for a small bowel capsule endoscopy tomorrow. I have been diagnosed with severe iron anemia. My gastroenterologist suspects internal bleeding. An upper GI endoscopy did not net any significant results. I can identify with everyone's frustrations. Having had 3 colonoscopies in 5 years due to polyps, I have drunk the entire 4 liters for those procedures. Without also taking my amitiza, perdiem, and stool softeners, I have difficulty passing the loose stool produced by the Golytely. I couldn't take my usual meds today, because some contain red food coloring which would interfere with the camera images. I'll probably end up with a bad case of hemorrhoids attempting to pass the prep. At least I don't have to have my colon clean for this procedure.In the past, I have spread out the prep for a colonoscopy over two days as recommended by my gastroenterologist. It has worked for me. I also lead up to the prep by doing my own process of cleaning myself out and limiting food intake. Good luck,Alex (female)


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

Had my colonoscopy today. Did the upper endoscopy as well. I drank a ton of the Golitely with marginal results. I informed the gastro before the procedure. When I woke up, he said that the colonoscopy was a success and that he was able to get a clear view. I was shocked but relieved. I still feel that I have some form of obstruction but I assume he would have said something.







I hope to hell I never have to look at a another gallon of Golitely. It is not that effective and I will be doing extra laundry all day. Thank you for your responses.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad to hear the tests went ok despite it all. thank goodness it's over..what an ordeal that must have been.


----------

